# اسلوب عملي لكل مهندس ميكانيكي يريد نصرة اخوانه في غزة



## عبد القاهر (20 يناير 2008)

-أرجو من اخواني المشرفين نشر هذه الرسالة في كافة أقسام المنتدى....
-أرجو من كل أخ من اخواني المهندسين ارسال هذة الرسالة لمن يراه قد يساعد اخواننا و لكل من يعرف من المهندسين أو الفنيين من الفلسطينيين الشرفاء.

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
--أبعث بهذه الرسالة الى اخواني المهندسين في الملتقى لينصروا اخوانهم المسلمين في غزة و فلسطين, نحن نشاهد يوميا المجازر التي ترتكبها قوات الكيان الصهيوني بحق اخواننا الفلسطينيين بقصد كسر ارادتهم و ايمانهم و ليحطموا عزيمتهم .

تلك القوات الارهابية تمارس على اخواننا الفلسطينيين كافة أشكال الضغوط لازلالهم ولكن اخواننا في 
فلسطين يتحدون المحتل ويصمدون رغم التجويع و الحصار و القتل.

-ّاخر أشكال هذا الاذلال هو قطع الكهرباء عن غزة, الأمر ليس بهذه البساطة, الأطفال و المرضى في المستشفيات في أمس الحاجة الى الكهرباء و اذا لم يجدوا مصدرا للكهرباء لتشغيل الأجهزة الطبية قد يموت الكثير منهم خلال ساعات

- نحن -المهندسين العرب المسلمين- أقصى ما نقوم به الاّن هو البكاء و التعازي للأسف الشديد.
-الهدف من هذه الرسالة هو أن أقدم اقتراحا أظنه مفيدا لكل من يريد الجهاد و مساعدة الأخوة في فلسطين و لنثبت لهم أننا نساعدهم و لنحطم أماني المحتل الذي يريد اذلالهم.

-أقدم الأقتراح الاّتي
1 -أن يقوم اخواننا المهندسين في المنتدى بتصميم مولدات كهربية بسيطة من خامات متاحة لتوليد قدرة كافية لتزويد الأجهزة الطبية بالكهرباء لخدمة الأجهزة الطبية المطلوبة بشكل طارئ بدون وقود أحفوري.
2-أن نقوم بعرض التصميمات على المنتدى حتى يراها اخواننا المهندسون الفليسطينيون و يصنعوها.
3-أن يبعث كل عضو مشارك التصميمات الى المواقع الاليكترونية التي تدعم القضية و لمن يراه قد يساعد اخواننا و لكل من يعرف من المهندسين أو الفنيين من الفلسطينيين الشرفاء..
4-أرجو من اخواننا ممن لهم خبرة في الأجهزة الطبية نشر المتطلبات الكهربية للأجهزة الطبية(القدرة,الجهد,...)


--اقتراحي لتصميم هذه المولدات هو أن تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الحركية - الناتجة عن المجهود العضلي لشخص أو أكثر عن طريق استخدام"دواسات و تروس و جنازير" مثلما في الدراجة الى طاقة كهربية بامكانات بسيطة -أنا مازلت طالبا لكني سأحاول تصميم مولد من هذا لأشارك اخواننا الفلسطينيين في الجهاد.

.....في نهاية الرسالة, أدعو اخواني على الجهاد بعلمهم و ووقتهم و مالهم وأنفسهم ان استطاعوا لنصرة اخواننا في فلسطين,كفانا بكاءاو نحيبا فانه لن يغير من الأمر شيئ, هيا بنا نعمل, الوقت يداهمنا, ففي كل لحظة يموت اخواننا.....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## waleed_aid (22 يناير 2008)

وفقنا الله


----------



## mjdk2007 (22 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي على اخلاصك هذا وعلى حملك هم الامة ووفقك للوصول الى حل لنصرة اخواننا في غزة .
لا اعتقد اخي مع احترامي الشديد لفكرتك ان فكرتك عملية "تحويل الطاقة الحركية - الناتجة عن المجهود العضلي لشخص أو أكثر" ولكن حسب اعتقادي ما هو عملي هو ان يسمح (المعنيون) بفتح معبر رفح ودخول الوقود لعمل المحطة عندها فعلا سينفك الحصار جزئياً عن غزة ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله . 
اما اقتراحي الهندسي لتلافي هذا الحصار في المرات المقبلة هو :
استخدام عنفات هوائية وكما هو معلوم ان غزة مطلة على البحر وبالتالي عرضة للرياح الشديدة والفعالة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية حيث يمكن لأخواننا في فلسطين صنعها من مواد بسيطة حيث يمكن الوصول الى استطاعة من 2000 الى 3000 واط وذلك دون تكاليف عالية اي تكفي كل طاحونة لتلبية حاجة منزل بأكمله .
اللهم انصر اخواننا المحاصرين يارب ولا تاخذونا بما فعل السفهاء منا يا رب العالمين 
اللهم اذن لشريعتك ان تحكم الارض واهدي امتنا الى امر رشد يزل به اهل معصيتك ويعز به اهل طاعتك 
انك على ماتشاء قدير وبالجابة جدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يناير 2008)

الاخ عبد القاهر .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا لطرحك الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا .

في الرابط التالي فيه توجيه لأطباء الاسنان في فلسطين , وان شاء الله يقتدون بهذه التجربة .

اضغط هنا

والله في عون الشعب المسلم .


البغدادي


----------



## معتصم خالد (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي المجاهد
ارجو ان تبعث لي في كل تصميم او فكره تتوصل اليها وانا ساقوم بتوصيلها لاخواني في فلسطين بعد التبسيط والتوضيح لكي يقوموا بتنفيدها


----------



## eng.totti (23 يناير 2008)

air turbine directly coupled to a ac induction motor and then a rectifier and a couple of batteries conected in series to from 110v dc , charge and use , for the motor a 1hp can give till 1kw , you can substitute the ac motor with a truck alternator bosh or any type these alternators give 80 amp on 28 v , i hope these info are helpful , and isa god will be with them .


----------



## ابن سامراء (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي واسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسنات كل من يسعى فيه


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (24 يناير 2008)

أوافق الاخ mjdk2007 على ما قال , و أضيف طريقة أخرى للحصول على الطاقة الكهربية , و هي الخلايا الشمسية , لكن تصنيعها يحتاج تكاليف باهظة و إمكانيات عالية , أعتقد أنها غير متاحة لديهم , هل من طريقة لتبسيط الموضوع و تسهيل صناعة وحدات توليد الطاقة الكهربية من الخلايا الشمسية ؟


----------



## max mad (24 يناير 2008)

enshallah ra7 alla yon9rna 
w mashkoor jiddan
ana ma t5arajit lissa bas ra7 a3ml elle b2dr 3alih
shokran


----------



## مهاجر (24 يناير 2008)

*تم تثبيت الموضوع ...*

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خير كاتب الموضوع وجميع المشاركين

واتمنى ان نشارك كلاً بفكره عسى ان نصل لأفكار تفيد أخواننا ... لن اعلق على ما ذكر... ولكن انتظر المزيد من المشاركات والأفكار الأبداعية

لا تحقرن نفسك ... حتى لو اعتقدت ان الفكرة غير ممكنة التطبيق 

جزاكم الله خير

واشكر الجميع بأسم أدارة الملتقى


----------



## casper_13_96 (24 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ....*

اختراعى بسيط جدا


----------



## casper_13_96 (24 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ....*

تحية طيبة الى جميع مشرفى و اعضاء المنتدى على الاقتراحات و على العمل المثالى 
انا لدى اختراع بسيط جدا 
كنت بستخدمة لأمداد منزل كامل ب 220 فولت 
و الاختراع هو مكون من عدة اجزاء مختلفة وهى :
1- موتور كهربى تيار مستمر 12 فولت 
2- مولد تيار كهربى يعمل بحد ادنى (24 فولت فيما اعلى ) 
3- محول كهربى 
4- دائرة تحويل الجهد من مستمر الى متغيير 

كما يوجد بعض البدائل لأجزاء من هذه الدائرة

و سوف اوافيك بطريقة عمل الدائرة ....................

و السلام عليكم و حمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مهاجر (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكر لكم دعمكم لأخوانكم في غزة

تم اضافة الموضوع الى موضوع الدعم العام ... انظروا الرابط

الدعم لأخواننا في غزة - روابط من جميع اقسام الملتقى


----------



## حمادة الساهر (24 يناير 2008)

.


جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الفكرة العظيمة 

وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 

نرجو من الجميع نشر الموضوع بقدر المستطاع 

ولك كل الشكر والتقدير 

سلامي / حمادة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم .

موضوع اكثر من رائع لزميلنا م/حسنين بعنوان ( سيارة الاسعاف )

في هذه السيارة نستغني عن الكهرباء لان جميع الأجهزة الطبية للحالات الطارئة تعمل ببطارية السيارة .

اليكم اخواني هذا الرابط 

مع تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## عمر محمد3 (26 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقنا واياكم الى ما فيه خير


----------



## ام اسلام (26 يناير 2008)

*الرد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
باسمك اللهم ابدأ تبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا اله غيرك

انا حابة ان أقدم ما لدي لكن ارجو الا يظهر انسان عديم الاحساس يسخر مني 
خاصة اني غير واثقة من معلوماتي ولكن من ترك شيء لأجل الناس فهو رياء

الفكرة الاولى : اتوقع ان الاجهزة الطبية تعمل على التيار المستمر (6 أو 12 فولط)
وغالبا 12 فولط بعد ان يتم تحويل التيار المتناوب الى مستمر
وبما ان المدخرات (البطاريات) الموجودة في السيارات و الدراجات النارية تعطي ايضا 
تيار مستمر ضمن نفس المجال 
وبالتالي الا يوجد امكانية للاستفادة من المدخرات لتشغيل الاجهزة الطبية

الفكرة الثانية :وحسب ما اعلم ان هناك تطبقات عملية تقوم على استخدام حركة الهواء
(الرياح) لتحريك مروحة (زعانف) كبيرة والاستفادة من هذه الحركة الميكانيكية لتشغيل 
محور منوبة او مولدة كهربائية للحصول على تيار كهربائي يتم تنظيمه باستطاعة معينة
حسب الحاجة ( يعني تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية لكهربائية)
وبالتالي الا يوجد امكانية لتطبيق الية عمل مشابهة 

اتمنى ان تكون افكاري مقبولة ومنطقية


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التواتي (27 يناير 2008)

جزيت خيرا ام اسلام
ايجاز رائع


----------



## التواتي (27 يناير 2008)

وبسيط جدا جدا


----------



## البلال80 (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي كل من يريد الرفعة والنصر للأمة ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا في ما أشرت إليه وكل العون والقدرة بيد الله القادر المقتدر جل جلاله


----------



## tariqsamer (28 يناير 2008)

اخوتى الاعزاء ممكن الاستفادة من كهرباء بطارية السيارة وذلك عن طريق اتباع مايلي
1- وجود Ups
2- بطارية سيارة حوالي 100amp
3- نقوم بفصل الاسلاك المربوطة الى بطارية ال Ups
4 - اطالة الاسلاك وعمل وصلات لبطارية السيارة
5- وبذتك نكون قد حصلنا على كهرباء 220فولت لمدة تتراوح مابين ال4 الى 9 ساعات حسب كفاءة البطارية.
ووفقنا الله لما فيه خدمة لاخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وشعب فلسطين منصور باذن الله على الصهاينة
ونحن هنا في كردستان العراق ندعوا دائما في صلاة الجمعة للقدس الشريف و لفلسطين والفلسطينيين ان يتحرروا من الصهاينة اعداء الدين واعداء كل ما هو مقدس وشريف 
وكان الله في عون كل اهل فلسطين


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله في كل من يقدم يد العون لاخواننا المجاهدين في فلسطين


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

اللهم انصر من نصر فلسطين خاصه والامه العربيه عامه واخذل من خذل المسلمين امين وفقكم الله بما هو خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2008)

tariqsamer قال:


> اخوتى الاعزاء ممكن الاستفادة من كهرباء بطارية السيارة وذلك عن طريق اتباع مايلي
> 1- وجود Ups
> 2- بطارية سيارة حوالي 100amp
> 3- نقوم بفصل الاسلاك المربوطة الى بطارية ال Ups
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على مبادرتك الطيبة وجزاك الله خير والى الامام .



البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

السلام عليكم .

اخواني الاعزاء في هذا الباب نحتاج الى افكار وابداع لنصرة اخواننا في فلسطين .

البغدادي


----------



## kassamy (29 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منكم هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م. سيزور (29 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير يا أخوة

اللهم احفظ إخواننا في غزة وانصرهم على من بغى عليهم


----------



## aassam (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي وأعاننا الله على عدونا وأعاننا على نصرة إخواننا.


----------



## aassam (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي وأعاننا الله على عدونا وأعاننا على نصرة إخواننا.


----------



## aassam (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي وأعاننا الله على عدونا وأعاننا على نصرة إخواننا.


----------



## جمال شلفي (30 يناير 2008)

thanks for this


----------



## سامح حسون (6 فبراير 2008)

الله معكم يارجال الاسلام


----------



## رفعت دهمان (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخونا على هذا العرض المميز منك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mjdk2007 (8 فبراير 2008)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل يا عالم يجب ان ندعو وان يرتبط الدعاء بالتخطيط واخذ الاسباب يعني غير المعقول ان 300 شخص تقريبا دخل على الموضوع و محدا طرح فكرة واحدة مجرد فكرة لااكثر ولا اقل


----------



## زايد الفرجاني (8 فبراير 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين ولاتؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا , والله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه ولكم اخواني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام لما تقدمونه من مجهودات لنصرة اخواننا في فلسطين والله الموفق


----------



## الهـــزبـر (10 فبراير 2008)

جزى الله كاتب الموضوع خير الجزاء ولا أنسى الأخوة المشاركين كذلك...
ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله ... كم يفرح الشخص المسلم عندما يعلم أن أمته بدأت تعلم أن خير سلاح ينبغي التزود به أمام القوى الغربية وربيبتها اسرائيل هو سلاح العلم.. فالله الله إخوتي في العلم واكتسابه ليس فقط من أجل الوظيفة أو عرض دنيوي بل ليكن شعارنا ... من أجل رفع راية الأمة الإسلامية.. 
تحياتي للجميع..


----------



## a_elmohri (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب في الهندسة المعمارية قرأة هذا الموضوع فبحثت عن شيئ ما فما وجدة سوى بعض المعلومات.

زوروا هذا الموقع لعل فيه فائدة للجميع ولمن حالفه الحظ لاكتشاف شيئ جديد فاليتفضل به وله الأجر و الثواب


http://translate.google.com/transla...ticles-2527.html&langpair=fr|en&hl=fr&ie=UTF8

ودمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## عاشق العروبة (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك و أرجو أن يكون لدى كل العرب هذا الحس القومي العالي


----------



## اللقلق (27 فبراير 2008)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين ..

لو ينقل ايضا هذا الموضوع الى قسم الكهربائية لعلهم يفيدون 
اللهم بارك في الجهود ..


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ا


----------



## moh.daowod (29 فبراير 2008)

ماشاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة ألا بالله
اللهم أنصر المسلميين في أنحاء الأرض ووفقنا ألا نصرة ديننا


----------



## م المصري (1 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا الموضوع هو نقطه مضيئه بالفعل ........ جزا الله صاحبه كل خير 

بحثت كثيرا عن شئ يكون مختلفا و يفيد اخواننا في غزه في مشكلة توليد الكهرباء ...... و كنت اهدف الي حل يولد الكهرباء بشكل يدوم ساعات طويلة 

و قد اهتديت الي هذه الطريقه و هي منقوله عن اخ سوري يستخدم معرفا باسم axl kaiba 

و هذه هي الطريقه 



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *سأقدم لكم بعض الأشياء القيمة التي ممكن تفيد أي شخص منا*
> *والآن إليكم أحدها:*
> *هذا الشكل الآتي(للتحميل) يبين كيفية عمل الجهاز الذي يقوم بإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية اعتماداً على مبادىء الطاقة الحرة(الطاقة المجانية)*
> ...




و اليكم صورة تشريحية للتصميم .......... 







ارجو ان تفيد :73: 

و تحياتي العطره ​


----------



## mohame_ refaat (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم و اتمنى من الله نصر اخوننا فى فلسطين الحبيبة ورزقنا الله وأياك الصلاة فى المسجد الاقصى والمسامين اجمعهم


----------



## عساف32 (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذه الافكار الجيدة


----------



## خالد كنان (4 مارس 2008)

اللهم أعن أخواننا المجاهدين فى فلسطين وأنصرهم على من عاداهم,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ahmad har (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك على نيتك


----------



## M.Ghareb (10 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا إخوانى الأعزاء وأرجو أن أستطيع المساهمة معكم باى شكل كان

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 مارس 2008)

وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس قسامي (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم ربنا خيرا ::.
وإنني انقل لكم شكر إخوانكم في غزة الحبيبة ::.
أبو أسامة ( حامل اللواء) :


----------



## م أحمد فرج (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الفكرة ووفقنا الله لنصرة إخواننا المسلمين في شتي بقاع الأرض


----------



## matrix_v2007 (19 أبريل 2008)

*استخدام طاقة الامواج*

يمكن استخدام طاقة الامواج وهى بسيطة جداا حيث يتم تحويل حركة الامواج من حيث الانخفاض والارتفاع كحركة تردديه يمكن تحويلها الى حركة دوارنيه بطيئة يمكن تكبيرها عن طريق صندوق تروس بحيث تناسب سرعه المولد .


----------



## matrix_v2007 (19 أبريل 2008)

الى اخى م المصرى
هذه الفكرة غير قايلة للتطبيق عمليا 
حيث ان الطاقة لاتفنى ولاتثحدث من عدم --- قانون بقاء الطاقه 
هل تعلم ياخى ان السعرات الكميايئيه تتحول الى سعرات حراريه بنسبه 40% فى المحركات 
فما بالك ان تثحدث من عدم


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (22 أبريل 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين على إخوان القردة والخنازير


----------



## خالد1973 (23 أبريل 2008)

أخى الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على هذة المشاعر الطيبه والتى اتمنى ان تكون لدى جميع الاخوان واتمنى من زملائنا الموجودين المتخصصين فى الهندسه الكهربيه ان يتلقوا هذة الدعوه ليجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

باااارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صفا (20 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه لاخوانى الكرام
اننا كمهندسون مسلمون لابديل لنا الا ان نخدم اسلامنا وامتنا بعلمنا ؛ فلا قيمة لعلم لا يفيد الامة ؛لابد لنا ان نحاول الابتكار والاجتهاد وان كنا لا نتدرب على ذلك فى كلياتنا؛ نحن فى ذيل الامم الان لم لا نلحق بالركب ونتسيد العالم بعلمنا ؛ونغير صورة الاسلام فى عيونهم 
لا اريد انا اقول شعارات وفقط اعدكم بان اجتهد مخلصا نصرة غزة بعلمى ان شاء اللهفى الوقت القريب
ادعوا لى فى الامتحانات


----------



## abu atta (28 مايو 2008)

تحياتى الى جميع الاخوة مشرفين ومشتركين 
وكل امل ان نستطسع تطبيق ما أمكن وخاصة وان النواقص فى المستلزمات كثيرة 
مشطورين على جهودكم 
أنسان= مسلم = عربى= فلسطينى


----------



## احمد محمود. (5 يونيو 2008)

ان شاء الله سأبحث فى الامر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 يونيو 2008)

وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه من الاقوال والا عمال


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 يونيو 2008)

*افكار من العراق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في ظل الضروف العصيبة التي مر بها العراق كنا نحاول توفير احتياجاتنا من الطاقة بطرق عدة ساذكرها عسى ان يستفيد منها الاخوة في فلسطين.
*لانتاج الغاز المستخدم للاغراض المنزلية وحتى في الورش الصغيرة نقوم بتجهيز مستودع سواء اكان خزان فوق الارض او بئر تحت الارض , ويتم اضافة الفضلات الحيوانية الى ذلك المستودع مع الماء و بنسبة 8/1 ثمان احجام من الفضلات الى حجم واحد من الماء مع اقفال فتحة المستودع جيدا و اخراج خط تغذية الى (الطباخ ,السخان ,....) لينتج لنا الغاز.
*لغرض الاستفادة من الطاقة الكهربائية كنا نقوم بوصل مجموعة من البطاريات القديمة المستخدمة في السيارات لغرض تشغيل التلفاز او اي جهاز صغير اخر وذلك برفع الفولتية من خلال الربط على التوالي وزيادة الامبيرية من خلال الربط على التوازي وكان يتم شحنها عند توفر الكهرباء و الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزنة عند انقطاع الكهرباء .
*كنا نقوم باستغلال المياه المتدفقة من الجبال لغرض تشغيل مولد كهربائي كبير (فكرة عمل السدود لكن بحجم مصغر ) كان يمد قرية مكونة من حوالي 20-30 منزلا بالكهرباء.
*استخدام الرياح في تحريك مروحة لانتاج طاقة ميكانيكية يمكن تحويلها الى اشكال اخرى من الطاقة.
*اما لغرض الحصول على مياه لاغراض الشرب و الاعمال المنزلية فيتم نشر شبكة بلاستيكية ذات ثقوب صغيرة او قماش خفيف غير ملون في اماكن ذات رطوبة للاستفادة من تكون الندى مع وضع انبوب تم قصه الى نصفين تحت هذه الشبكة لتجميع المياه ونقلها الى مسودع صغير او اناء ويمكن انتاج كميات من المياه جيدة بهذه الطريقة .

ختاما اتمنى ان تتحسن الاحوال و يزول الاحتلال و تبقى هذه الافكار المطروحة للذكرى لقادم الاجيال


----------



## اراس الكردي (17 يونيو 2008)

قبل تنفيذ اي فكرة فان الاخوة في فلسطين محتاجون الى تكوين تجمعات من ذوي الخبرة و اخرون لديهم افكار لتكوين لجنة تعنى بايجاد الحلول و سبل تطبيقها


----------



## نجمة الفجر (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
فكرتي هي توليد الكهرباء عن طريق تحويل قوة جذب الارض الى طاقة حركية تقوم بتشغيل المولد
يوضع المولد على ارتفاع معين مربوطا بمسنن صغير
وهذا المسنن الصغير متعشق مع مسنن كبير
والمسنن الكبير متصل مباشر مع بكرة عليها حبل
ويربط بطرفي الحبل ثقلان 
على ان يكون الثقل الاول اثقل بقليل -فرق قليل جدا جدا - عن الثقل الثاني
وبفعل جذب الارض للثقل الكبير تدور البكرة مدورة معها المسنن الكبير وبالتالي يدور المسنن الصغير بسرعة كبيرة مشغلا المولد
مع ملاحظة انه يجب رفع الثقل الكبير تكرارا مع مرور الوقت ويكون ذلك بربط الثقل الصغير بحبل وسحبه كلما وصل االثقل لكبير الى الارض-يزيد الوقت مع تقليل الفرق بين كتلة الثقلين-







الكلام ناجح من الناحية النظرية لكني لم اجربة عمليا


مع خالص الدعاء / اخوانكم في العراق


----------

